# First steps for older single.....



## Onthego69 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello everyone, this is my first post, after lurking for a few weeks & I wanted to say 'hi  '. There is a lot of great information and support on this site.

At the age of 42, and single, I am starting down the road of fertility treatment.  I've been in touch with a couple of UK clinics - one in Scotland and one in London to find out what options are available.  I also have an appointment with my GP next week to find out what tests/screening I can have done (if any) on the NHS. 

Ideally I would like to try using donor insemination using my own eggs, however I am aware of the statistics and perhaps it would be more sensible to think about donor eggs straight off. I am bouyed by the recent news that a friend of mine has had a baby naturally at the age of 44!

Really regret that I have left it so late, but got caught up with work and the wrong partner . I hope it's not too late, I know there are no guarantees and I will eventually be limited by finances, health and age, but until then I will do what I can to make this happen.

Gosh that was long!  Thanks for reading, Mx


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Misha

Welcome   . 

There are lots of singlies of different ages here - many who have achieved sucess at a more mature age. Am sure someone will be along soon who has more experience with the own egg v donor egg question.

Really hope your GP is helpful with getting lots of the necessary tests done (mine just asked me if i'd tried internet dating    - but I know lots of people have received all sorts of support from their GP).

Wishing you well on your journey, Love Krissi xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Misha welcome to the thread I'm 42 & still trying with my own eggs and ivf. Which London clinic are you thinking of- the lister is well known for being gd with the older lady.


----------



## Sarana37 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi Misha,


Welcome - you'll get lots of support here   . A friend of mine had a baby at 44 with OE on first ever attempt at IVF at LWC. She was really positive about her experience there, so that clinic might be worth considering. And in my eyes you're still really young!


I had one go with OE but my 3 follicles didn't develop at all, so I quickly moved on to DE, even though my consultant was open to me having another go. I didn't want to force treatment on a body that seemed to be saying 'no' where eggs were concerned. Anyway my good news so far is that I have 8 embryos developing right now, and I hope to have ET in a few days time   .


I would certainly give it a go with your own eggs first. You may well be luckier than me in that respect, and I wouldn't worry about your age with regard to treatment at clinics here. There is another thread for 'over 40's TTC', so you'll find lots of company there.


I'm hoping the ET works for me, if it doesn't I'll be off to Brno or Athens as I've heard great things about their treatment for older would be mums, and it's cheaper too. The only reason I wouldn't be able to continue in this country is the cost..


Like you, I waited too long for the right partner. Then I woke up an decided to get on with it, and that was a really positive decision for me. Anyway, go for it! And focus on all those that support you, 


all the best,


Sarana


----------



## Onthego69 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Krissi , feeling excited and also quite anxious at what the initial tests might show.

 _Internet dating_  Nice response!

I am not sure how the GP will be, she has been ok in the past...we'll see. I'll keep you posted. M x


----------



## Onthego69 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks JJ1  .  I have made initial enquiries with LWC, but have read mixed reviews. I had a wee look on the Lister Website, it looks very good, but I wasn't sure about their policy of treating single women. Will contact them and see what they say!

Thanks!  M x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Misha lister are fine with single women and some girls have cycled there from the thread


----------



## Onthego69 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello Sarana,

Thanks for your message and for the positive news of your friend with LWC - I have read a lot of mixed reviews of women who have had treatment there. It all seems a bit of a muddle at the moment. At first I thought I was too old to try OE, so it's good to know the door is not completely closed - and I still feel very young  - I hope my eggs also feel young!!

That's great news that you have eight embryos developing - fingers crossed for a successful ET    .

I have also looked at some of the overseas Clinics Reprofit (BRNO) and AVA-Peter both look like possibilities for ET if I have to go down that route - Will look at Athens too.

I always thought I would be in a _good_ partnership and have children, but it never happened and the desire to have a child has increased over the years, I thought it might go away....but it gets so strong that it takes over everything else.

Good Luck!
M x


----------



## Onthego69 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks JJ1 - that's good .  Will have a search on the boards for Singles at Lister.  It's good to know there are a few clinics who will treat older singles. Can I ask, which clinic are you using JJ1?    M x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Gait2 is one lister lady that springs to mind


----------



## Onthego69 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for that  JJ1 
M x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Misha honey - I was with GCRM - Glasgow and can't fault them - altho never cycled there - as went to Czech instead - I am on their waiting list for donor eggs.  I did have a consult there and various tests - brilliant. Lovely atmosphere and are set up to receive sperm from Denmark ...
All the best mini x


----------



## Onthego69 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Mini,   thanks for the positive recommendation for GCRM, but sorry to hear you weren't successful. If my initial tests are ok, I think I will give IVF a go either there or one of the London clinics.  If not I will probably head abroad too.

All the best with your treatment  

M x


----------



## Grace2 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Misha,
It looks like we are both starting out, single and looking at various options - and just to cheer you up about your age - its just a number and if like me you look, feel and have a great attitude it will happen for us.  I am 49!!! 
Would you like to chat sometime?
I am in Manchester and just about to go on a waiting list for a DE and sperm.
All very best wishes
Grace


----------



## Onthego69 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Grace,
I hope my reproductive parts feel as young as I do   !! It's all a bit daunting making the decisions to go it alone, it's a leap into the unknown. Are you having treatment in the UK or overseas?
Definitely up for chat - PM me when suits you.
Good luck with your treatment!
M x


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Sending you ladies lots of      for your tx!
xxA


----------



## Onthego69 (Feb 25, 2011)

A little update - saw my GP today, she has agreed to carry out basic bloods for me (FHS, LH & Thyroid), results back next week. GP was fairly positive and suggested trying more 'natural' methods in the first instance before medicated IUI and IVF. But time is not on my side, and she did stress that the NHS would not cover any further investigations, so I have also made appt with a clinic for some additional tests.  

Thanks again girls for your support .

M x


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Misha

I went to the Lister clinic and as JJ1 said, they are fine with single ladies. *SmilingandWishing* also went to the Lister and got pg on her first IUI (not sure if it was natural or medicated) and she is 40. She gave birth to a lovely boy last month.

The other clinic that favours the more natural approaches (IUI and IVF) are Create in Wimbledon and the lovely* lulumead* is currently pregnant from an IUI with them (again not 100% if natural or medicated).

So glad that your GP is being positive and supportive. I have been extremely lucky with mine. She even paid for the drugs for my first IVF, but I think she is rare and her support is partly to do with the fact that she spent 15 years going through IVF herself!

Good luck and always ask anything you like! 

Good luck to the Grace2 too! 

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Onthego69 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for your reply GIA  , and congratulations on your recent BFP!  

I will have a peak at SmilingandWishing and lulumead's journeys.  There is so much fantastic information on this site, just not enough hours in the day to read it all.  I am still confused by all of the different drugs and treatments out there  

Thanks again and all the best for the next few months  

M xx


----------



## Onthego69 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Alexine   !
M xx


----------



## Grace2 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Misha,
Thank you for your post.
It would be lovely to chat to you.
I am usually on line in the evening, but not always as late at this......
I am on waiting list for DE at CARE in Manchester and hoping for a nice 50th birthday present!
Gosh, seeing the number 50 on this site seems  like a bit or a rarity but with a few prayers and healthy egg who knows, I may get my life long wish of a family.
God Bless
Grace x


----------

